

National Geographic photographer arrested for feedlot overflight - pkinsky
http://hutchnews.com/Todaystop/Nat--Geographic-photog-arrested-in-GC

======
ShabbyDoo
I would like to know by what mechanism a powered parachute flight over a feed
lot might result in humans consuming unsafe food. Presuming mad cow disease
inducing "pellets" even could be produced, the pilot could have dumped some
over the feed lot. However, this would be an absurdly complex mechanism of
distribution and one with a high likelihood of future arrest. Does the feed
lot allow inbound grain to be shipped in trucks without sealed covers? I could
keep going, of course.

What's bothersome to me is that those using their coziness with law
enforcement to dominate their "enemies" don't even feel the need to contrive
plausible justifications for their bullying. This is how far America has come.

------
rsofaer
"After all, hundreds of thousands of cattle are fattening in a 100-mile radius
around Garden City and such incidents could turn into a food security issue -
especially in an era where agri-terrorism is a threat."

The only agri-terrorist incident I've heard of was The Breeders in the 80s.
The California government surrendered to them and the conflict was resolved
[1]. Is this era of agri-terrorism the years since 1989 or is it a brand new
fantasy threat?

1\.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1989_California_medfly_attack](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1989_California_medfly_attack)

